# Haplochromis sp.Flameback?



## jcjc

Hi All,

May i know what exactly is this Victorian fish?
is this Haplochromis sp. "all red" Lake Edward, Haplochromis sp. "all red" Kyoga Or Pundamilia nyererei
Thanks


----------



## jcjc

Hi All,

Below is a video of Haplochromis Obliquidens which i think is also call Haplochromis sp. 44 thickskin
i see the Haplochromis sp. 44 thickskin has a more elongated body and more yellow body 
while the Haplochromis sp.Flameback has a higher/deeper body and more reddish color body
can anyone identify them?
Thank you all


----------



## jcjc

Hi All,
i have done some research on the Internet comparing some pictures.
This "Haplochromis sp.Flameback" looks more like a Haplochromis sp."dayglow" rather than Haplochromis sp. "all red" ?

What do you think?
My observations are due reasons to below: 
1) his head color is blue-gray not red like Haplochromis sp. "all red" or Pundamilia nyererei
2) his dorsal fins are mostly light blue
3) his body is more yellow and not as full red as Haplochromis sp. "all red"
4) certainly he does not look like any Pundamilia nyererei or Haplochromis sp. 44 thickskin

some picture below for reference
Haplochromis sp."dayglow" pictures
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Dayglow.htm
Haplochromis sp. "all red" pictures
http://www.african-cichlid.com/allred.htm
Thanks all


----------



## Fogelhund

In my opinion, both fishes in the videos are low quality hybrids, and I wouldn't touch either one.


----------



## jcjc

Hi Fogelhund,
Thanks i will pass these two.


----------



## Haplochromine guy

It's definitely a Ruby Green Haplochromis or they're hybrids or they're just super unhappy. Actually, that's probably one of the cichlids they were crossed with if they are hybrids.


----------

